# Monitor Trouble! It Says Out Of Scan Range When It Starts Up, Help!



## Primal Evil (Jan 4, 2004)

just yesterday i started up my computer after it had been off overnight, immediately all it said on the monitor was:

OUT OF SCAN RANGE
Input 1(or 2 it depends on which one im using): HD-15 
35.4KHz/87Hz

i went and unplugged the monitor cable from input 1 and put it into input 2, after that all it would do was get to where it starts to load up the profile menu(i have windows xp by the way)but instead of loading windows the same error message popped up, later in the day i unplugged the the monitor cable from input 2 and then put it back in again, after this the computer started, went into windows and everything, it was working perfectly, after that i was installing war of the ring which needed direct x 9, i wasnt sure if i had it so i installed it, the computer had to restart so i restarted it, now im back to windows starting to load the profile menu, but then going to the error message, my resolution on both inputs is 640x480 at 60Hz, i cant bring up any menus to change my resolution it just goes from turning the computer on and starting to load the profile menu, and after that i get the error, im confused  please help


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Sounds like your local prifile has been corrupted. Log on as admin, delete your defective profile and log on with your normal account again. It should rebuild your local profile again with the correct settings.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

it sounds like your video drivers need reinstalling
try this
go into the device manager and uninstall the video card
reboot pressing f8
in the boot options menu choose start in vga mode
when windows finishes loading and reinstalling the card,then reinstall your drivers


----------



## Primal Evil (Jan 4, 2004)

ok ill try it


----------



## Primal Evil (Jan 4, 2004)

where is the device manager?u do mean in BIOS, right?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Ummm, no. The device manager is in control panel > computer manahement. Or just right click on My Computer and go to the hardware tab and then the device manager button.


----------



## Primal Evil (Jan 4, 2004)

yea but i cant get there, i cant even get windows to start, i dont even get to see the profile selection, all i can get is the bios menu, or the monitor menu which only adjusts brightness and stuff


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Haven't you tried booting into safe mode yet?


----------



## Primal Evil (Jan 4, 2004)

not yet ive been playing crimson skies on xbox live mostly today, so ill go try that now


----------



## Primal Evil (Jan 4, 2004)

didnt work


----------



## Primal Evil (Jan 4, 2004)

could that virus u get through aim profiles have anthing to do with it? my stupid friend clicked the link, but i think i deleted the virus cuz the mcafee stinger said it found quarantined and deleted it


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

tryn pressing f8 on boot up and in the options menu try
last known good configuration
safemode
if you cannot get anywhere it might be time for a repair


----------



## Primal Evil (Jan 4, 2004)

ok


----------



## Primal Evil (Jan 4, 2004)

it wont work but im wondering how i got it working that one time


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

you may be pressing f8 at the wrong time,keep tapping it as you boot up


----------

